# broadhead help



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

any suggestions of broadheads for my set up and no mechanical suggestions please


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Alaska Bowhunting Supply - one of the Ashby designs.

They also have some good articles on why these are better.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Trophy Taker Shuttle T-Locks. I absolutely love them. They hit exactly where my field points do and are super tough and sharp. I use 100 grain.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

hunter177 said:


> trophy taker shuttle t-locks. I absolutely love them. They hit exactly where my field points do and are super tough and sharp. I use 100 grain.


 ^^^ x2


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You should check out Slick Tricks. They fly great and get good penetration.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I like Hellrazors for a fixed blade. They fly great, even out of a fast bow... plus, I can re-sharpen them in about 60 seconds!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i shoot slick-tricks for hunting they are sharp very sharp , and made well.


----------

